# 03/04 Generation Adidas Cup 2020 (10/11 thru 10/14): Predicts and Commentary



## Kante (Oct 10, 2019)

Here's predicts for this weekend's 03/04 aka u17 Generation Adidas Cup (1o/10 thru 10/14). 

(here's link to vids for all matches being played at the Power Training Complex: https://www.philadelphiaunion.com/2019-gacup)

Caveats are limited data (about 5-6 games), and not all groups are competitively equal so teams that look similar on paper may not actually be equal. This could lead to results that vary widely from predicts.

Here's the predicts for SoCal/SoCal Adjacent teams (will add-in the other teams in later this evening):

*SoCal Teams*

*October 11th*
predict: LAFC 3 - Portland Timbers 3 *Actuals: LAFC 2 - Portland 1 (thanks jpeter!)*

predict: LA Galaxy 5 - Sporting KC 1 *Actuals: LA Galaxy 2 - Sporting KC 0*
(here's link to vid of match: https://play.spiideo.com/games/33b72f90-3cd0-4c53-a665-0b097a580538)

predict: Real Salt Lake 3 - Philadelphia Union 1 *Actuals: Real Salt Lake 3 - Philadelphia Union 2* (here's link to vid of match: https://www.philadelphiaunion.com/2019-gacup/phivrsl17)

*October 12th*
(edit 10/11) predict : LAFC 2 - FC Dallas 2 *Actuals: LAFC 2 - FC Dallas 3*
predict: LA Galaxy 1 - San Jose Earthquakes 0 Actuals: LA Galaxy 3 - San Jose Earthquakes 1
(edit 10/11) predict: Real Salt Lake 3 - New England Revolution 1 *Actuals: Real Salt Lake 4 - New England Revolution 1*

*October 14th*
(edit 10/12) predict: LAFC 2 - Vancouver 1 *Actuals: LAFC 0 - Vancouver 0*
predict: LA Galaxy 1 - Chicago Fire 1 *Actuals: LA Galaxy 0 - Chicago Fire 2*
(edit 10/12) predict: Real Salt Lake 3 - DC United 1 *Actuals: Real Salt Lake 1 - DC United 0 *

Here's predicts for the other, obviously lesser teams (insert intergroup trash talking here...)

*Non-SoCal Teams*

*October 11th*
predict: Chicago Fire 1 - Seattle Sounders 1 *Actuals: Chicago Fire 2 - Seattle Sounders 0 *
predict: Colorado Rapids 3 - Houston Dynamo 1 *Actuals: Colorado Rapids 2 - Houston Dynamo 1*
predict: Columbus Crew 1 - Atlanta 3 *Actuals: Columbus Crew 1 - Atlanta 0*
predict: DC United 0 - New York Red Bulls 1 *Actuals: DC United 0 - New York Red Bulls 2*
predict: FC Cincinnati 1 - New York City FC 2 *Actuals: FC Cincinnati 1 - New York City FC 1*
predict: FC Dallas 5 - Vancouver Whitecaps 2 *Actuals: FC Dallas 1 - Vancouver Whitecaps 2*
predict: Inter Miami 2 - New England Revolution 1 *Actuals: Inter Miami 3 - New England Revolution 1*
predict: Minnesota United 1 - San Jose Earthquakes 0 *Actuals: Minnesota United 0 - San Jose Earthquakes 0 *
predict: Toronto FC 7 - Orlando City 1 *Actuals: Toronto FC 5 - Orlando City 0* (here's link to vid of match: 



)

*October 12th*
predict: Chicago Fire 0 - Minnesota United 1 *Actuals: Chicago Fire 2 - Minnesota United 0*
(edit 10/11) predict: DC United 0 - Inter Miami 2 *Actuals: DC United 1 - Inter Miami 2*
(edit 10/11) predict: FC Cincinnati 0 - Toronto FC 5 *Actuals: FC Cincinnati 0 - Toronto FC 3*
(edit 10/11) predict: Houston Dynamo 2 - Portland Timbers 3 *Actuals: Houston Dynamo 3 - Portland Timbers 1*
(edit 10/11) predict: Montreal Impact 3 - New York City FC 1 *Actuals: Montreal Impact 0 - New York City FC 2*
(edit 10/11) predict: New York Red Bulls 3 - Philadelphia Union 1 *Actuals: New York Red Bulls 2 - Philadelphia Union 3*
(edit 10/11) predict: Orlando City 1 - Columbus Crew 2 *Actuals: Orlando City 1 - Columbus Crew 3*
(edit 10/11) predict: Seattle Sounders 1 - Sporting KC 1 *Actuals: Seattle Sounders 0 - Sporting KC 0*
(edit 10/11) predict: Vancouver Whitecaps 1 - Colorado Rapids 3 *Actuals: Vancouver Whitecaps 0 - Colorado Rapids 0*

*October 14th*
(edit 10/11) predict: FC Cincinnati 1 - Atlanta United 1 *Actuals: FC Cincinnati 1 - Atlanta United 2*
(edit 10/12) predict: Houston Dynamo 2 - FC Dallas 3 *Actuals: Houston Dynamo 1 - FC Dallas 0*
(edit 10/12) predict: Montreal Impact 2 - Columbus Crew 1 *Actuals: Montreal Impact 0 - Columbus Crew 0*
(edit 10/12) predict: New England Revolution 2 - Philadelphia Union 4 A*ctuals: New England Revolution 0 - Philadelphia Union 4*
(edit 10/12) predict: New York City FC 0 - Toronto FC 4 *Actuals: New York City FC 2 - Toronto FC 1*
(edit 10/12) predict: New York Red Bulls 1 - Inter Miami 1 *Actuals: New York Red Bulls 2 - Inter Miami 0*
(edit 10/12) predict: Portland Timbers 1 - Colorado Rapids 1 *Actuals: Portland Timbers 0 - Colorado Rapids 3*
(edit 10/12) predict: San Jose Earthquakes 1 - Sporting KC 0 *Actuals: San Jose Earthquakes 1 - Sporting KC 0*
(edit 10/12) predict: Seattle Sounders 0 - Minnesota United 0 *Actuals: Seattle Sounders 1 - Minnesota United 1*



Enjoy.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 11, 2019)

LAFC 2-1 Portland


----------



## Kante (Oct 11, 2019)

jpeter said:


> LAFC 2-1 Portland


Do you know/can you ask if rotundo played with Lafc again?


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 11, 2019)

Kante said:


> Do you know/can you ask if rotundo played with Lafc again?


No. Rotundo didn’t go with LAFC


----------



## jpeter (Oct 11, 2019)

LA Galaxy 1-0 Sporting KC

No ER on LAFC this time.


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 12, 2019)

LAFC 2 FC Dallas 3


----------



## jpeter (Oct 12, 2019)

LA Galaxy 0-0 San Jose

Correction from 10/11 game
LA Galaxy 2-0 Sporting KC


----------



## jpeter (Oct 12, 2019)

LA Galaxy 1-0 San Jose final


----------



## jpeter (Oct 12, 2019)

LA Galaxy 3-1 San Jose

Live update since I can't edit the other ones


----------



## jpeter (Oct 14, 2019)

LAFC 0-0 Vancouver
Penalty shootout 4-2 Vancouver


----------

